# New Beretta owner



## 92dude (Feb 6, 2006)

I recently aquired a Beretta 92FS.A Centurion model.I know it was once owned by a Police Department.It's still in really nice condition and my Dad said that most police guns are carried more that they are shot.Is there a way to tell when this gun was made or bought for the police department.
Thank you for any information you can offer.
Mike(jr)


----------



## GunCat (Feb 7, 2006)

Does the gun say Beretta U.S.A on it, or is it an Italian gun? 

If it's Italian, the serial number is a date code and there is chart somewhere online to look it up at.

If it's a U.S. Model, you can call Beretta U.S.A, and tell them your serial number and they'll look up it's date of manufacture for you.


----------

